# Rapido from the pits



## nanno (Feb 12, 2012)

HI All ....I'm new so just feeling my way. Can anyone advise .. 

We became the proud owners of a new Rapido 983m in 2010 ..It has broken our heart since and has been back to the Dealer 4 times with a growing list of faults that developed between each visit e.g.leisure battery charger replaced x 2 , whisteling noise from wing mirrors -modified ...and made worse! Loud creak in floor between bathroom n bed, Handle inside door malfunctioned..leaving me locked in till he who is master of the fob finally came to my rescue. Tv press door fell of while in transit. Rattle developed in passenger door -worthy of causing serious mental health problems . Fridge failure ......and so the list goes on .. 
My Query is.... are we just very unlucky with our MH or have others had similar problems with Rapido ? we are trying to get rid (through the dealer ) or replaced with another ..Rapido.This is only our second MH .Had a Bursner for 3 yrs totally problem free! 

all comments welcome


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nanno said:


> HI All ....I'm new so just feeling my way. Can anyone advise ..
> 
> We became the proud owners of a new Rapido 983m in 2010 ..It has broken our heart since and has been back to the Dealer 4 times with a growing list of faults that developed between each visit e.g.leisure battery charger replaced x 2 , whisteling noise from wing mirrors -modified ...and made worse! Loud creak in floor between bathroom n bed, Handle inside door malfunctioned..leaving me locked in till he who is master of the fob finally came to my rescue. Tv press door fell of while in transit. Rattle developed in passenger door -worthy of causing serious mental health problems . Fridge failure ......and so the list goes on ..
> My Query is.... are we just very unlucky with our MH or have others had similar problems with Rapido ? we are trying to get rid (through the dealer ) or replaced with another ..Rapido.This is only our second MH .Had a Bursner for 3 yrs totally problem free!
> ...


Well my comment for what it's worth: I do sympathise but your post is another first post from someone who has something to moan about regarding a dealer or supplier. It happens regularly.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Nanno
Please consider writing to rapido directly if you cannot get a reasonable response from the dealer. Rapido are a big company and usually produce half decent vans so i think you would be taken seriously.

Phill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

For what it's worth you'll find that there are few owners of new vans, of any make, who are completely satisfied from day 1. There is always a lengthy "snags" list. What matters is the way the dealers deal with it. 

Make a fuss, keep careful records of all your communications with them- written and by phone- and don't let them fob you off. We also claimed for the fuel used when we took ours back to the dealers- and that included having to use the car as well. Again, keep careful records of exactly how much mileage you do. 

Eventually- from our experience anyway- the van will be sorted and the times when you want to dump manure of the dealer's forecourt will fade into distant memory, and you'll enjoy your van !

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rayc said:


> I do sympathise but your post is another first post from someone who has something to moan about regarding a dealer or supplier. It happens regularly.


Unfortunately Ray is quite correct, but I'll explain further in case you are nonplussed. :wink:

The pattern usually goes . . . new member complains bitterly in first post about dealer or whoever, keeps the thread going with piecemeal drip-feed of information, copies to as many other forums as possible, threatens to involve solicitors etc., etc..

Then at the end of the saga, even if they achieve a satisfactory result having made use of the forum to pressurise the dealer, they contribute nothing more and we never hear from them again. :roll: _(Some of them don't even say thank you for the help and advice!! :evil: )_

One such springs to mind who has had two major problems, did exactly as described above, and has (to my knowledge) never posted before or since other than to further his own ends.

I am casting no aspersions in your case, and nor was Ray, but if you do not receive quite the level of enthusiastic support you anticipated - at least you will understand why.

Also please bear in mind that most of our members have little experience in dealing with problems in Ireland (I think you are living there?) so any advice and suggestions may have to be interpreted to some extent if they are to apply.

Best of luck. My advice would be to show your teeth in a smile to begin with, and sink them in only as a last resort. :wink:

If you are as pleasant and reasonable as possible to begin with (and for some time afterwards if possible) you will have a very good record to fall back on if the going gets tough. Keep a record as Grizzly suggests. Her advice is sound! 

Dave


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

The Rapido commitment to excellence in the area of customer service and after sales service is top notch, first hand experience.

I would expect that your negative experience of their product and their dealer will be taken very seriously to heart, if they were to be aware if it.

My advice is to write directly to Rapido in Mayenne and detail your experience to them.

Include full details of your vehicle, including the cell number in all correspondence. The cell number is a unique number for the Rapido part of the build as opposed to the Fiat/Merc bit.


----------



## nanno (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you all for advise......  we do plan to stick around....n not just to moan! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

nanno said:


> Thank you all for advise......  we do plan to stick around....n not just to moan! :roll: :roll:


In that case it's great to have you aboard . . . and we promise to let you grizzle gently on occasions, like we all do! :lol: :lol:

I would suggest you pay your subscription since (among other benefits) that will give you access to the search facility, and apart from anything else you will be able to find and learn from the experiences of others who have been in a similar situation.

Do be aware though (as I intimated earlier) we have had some serial moaners on here, and it's easy to become discouraged if you take their rantings of doom and gloom to heart. :roll:

There's nothing that can't be fixed, and as you read you will realise that whatever question you can ask, somebody on here will be able to help you with the answer.

Welcome to the club. 

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome nanno. I hope you get your troubles sorted very quickly and can get on with enjoying your Rapido (or its replacement). Rapido certainly have a good reputation so the advice to contact them direct could well pay dividends. It always seems such a shame that a good quality MH should be let down by easily sorted faults. 

Hope it all comes good in time for the good weather - whenever that may be :wink: 

Happy traveling

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nanno,

It will probably all work out, and it sounds like the dealer is correcting the faults

Our van, brand new, locked us out, fortunately the garage door was open but we needed a slim German guy to worm his way in to open the door from the inside

We all have niggles and some we learn to live with

Happy travelling times

Aldra


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard nanno. As Dave suggests, do subscribe. We have learnt so much since we joined and people are very helpful.

We ar Rapido owners, though ours is an '05 986M. We bought it from Marquis, Preston, last October. Yes, we did find a couple of problems but took it back to be sorted which they did and we are very satisfied, both with the Rapido and with the service from Marquis.

Val


----------

